# Snowboarding Meme :) Got friends like this?



## mixre

dedicated to my boy eli


----------



## trapper

Haha, I like this thread already. I've got one:


----------



## mixre

LOL diamonds first run all day! :

I did a double diamond extreme terrain at Snowmass last week.
Hella fun though I almost died sliding down a steep cliff I was too bitch to hit.


----------



## Bparmz

I have a lot of these laying around. So great.




I can post a lot more too


----------



## Varza

I don't have any, but I just want to ask you to please keep them coming


----------



## Bparmz




----------



## Bparmz




----------



## chomps1211




----------



## ThisIsSnow

this thread is golden. subscribed!


----------



## chomps1211

Awesomeness!!!


----------



## mixre

Varza said:


> I don't have any, but I just want to ask you to please keep them coming


Make your own, I did!


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 38857


lol that's me. kinda.


----------



## mixre

the 180 one is exactly how I felt lol...


----------



## Pigpen

I died, these are great


----------



## elstinky

funny thread is funny.
Now give me more!


----------



## trapper

I made another Condescending Wonka:


----------



## trapper




----------



## mixre

hahaha awesome!!! Keep em coming I'm tryin to brainstorm some more condescending wonka's..


----------



## mixre

^^ me


----------



## trapper

Hahaha, this one is me earlier this year:


----------



## mixre

bahahah yea I've heard that one before!


----------



## CassMT

had to go and search to see if that Dual thing was real, jeezus help us it IS


----------



## mixre

mother of god....


----------



## mixre

omg the napoleon dynamite one still has me dying right now its me 100%


----------



## neni

CassMT said:


> had to go and search to see if that Dual thing was real, jeezus help us it IS


LAMO 
Winner :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> had to go and search to see if that Dual thing was real, jeezus help us it IS


LMAO!!! You betcher ass those are real! I've seen "_that_" guy at two of the local hills here in S.E. MI. and I even saw him up north on my last trip there! Those things must really suck cuz I have never seen him for more than a sketchy looking run or two at any of those places!


----------



## mixre

Those look like they would be GREAT for riding in the glades. 
Particularly when you're going too fast and have no option but to stomp your board into a tree to stop. Except instead of your board absorbing the tree trunk it'll be your sack. /sarcasm


And that's the story of how people with these looney ideas ceased to exist because they could no longer reproduce.


----------



## trapper

Come on Chomps, by "him" you really mean you, don't you? :laugh:


----------



## Pigpen




----------



## chomps1211

trapper said:


> Come on Chomps, by "him" you really mean you, don't you? :laugh:


_*THAT's*_ not funny!!!  You'll *never* catch me on those things! I got wishboned bad enough when I tried skis 30 years ago!

I've said it before,.. _Those_ things look like a DIY vasectomy just waiting to happen! :blink:


----------



## chomps1211

Now _this_ one?? Yeah,.. this is more like me!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## CassMT

the Duals make Broko binding look like a Genius idea... the worst of all possible worlds

even more amazing when ou think how much time and $ it takes to actuall bring something to market


----------



## mixre

1% problems


----------



## Deacon

chomps1211 said:


> _Those_ things look like a DIY vasectomy just waiting to happen! :blink:


so, not a total loss then.


----------



## Bparmz




----------



## mixre

LOLOL @ the last 4.... RESORTS BE LIKE LOL more more more GO--->


----------



## Deacon

Ha. I just posted that last one on my wife's Facebook. She's ALWAYS complaining about how much I ride. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

This thread is amazing. :laugh:


----------



## mixre

I'm so jealous of you linvillegorge, I just got back from Snowmass last week. I want to live in CO  such a magical place...


----------



## chomps1211




----------



## Dutty




----------



## timmytard

They're gettin' better & better:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## CassMT




----------



## Pigpen




----------



## Pigpen

a couple more I found.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Slight modification to an earlier posted meme:












linvillegorge said:


>


LOL! First time i went with a bunch of new friends; they were all packing $1000+ setups... But were leafing down green runs :laugh:


----------



## andrewdod




----------



## mixre

OMG the aaand its gone one. I'm dying. These are awesome.


----------



## snowklinger

great job people, yer doin the Lord's work!


----------



## linvillegorge

linvillegorge said:


>


This one makes no sense if you don't know what it's referring to...


----------



## Pigpen

*Alright I'm done posting meme's... I've done like 30... wait no.. moarr*
















































*Aaaaaand my favorite meme ever... high guy... (irrelevant to this thread)*


----------



## mixre

^ me right now


----------



## chomps1211




----------



## Bones

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 39457


That's Great!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

oh my god. this whole thread is pure gold. well done


----------



## tokyo_dom

I know there has to be a better pic than to use than this









If anyone has a pic of a snowboarder going sideways down a nice deep snow run with a snowboard width trail behind him that would be perfect


----------



## TCB

Hahaha I just love this one


----------



## neni

CassMT said:


>


LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## MeanJoe

tokyo_dom said:


> I know there has to be a better pic than to use than this


Gawd, I see so much of this at our local hill. I laugh because I imagine when they get home they're all like "Yeah, I was out snowboarding all day. Killed it. Rode this gnarly black diamond."


----------



## ThisIsSnow

couldnt find a better picture of a heelslide but...


----------



## IdahoFreshies

MeanJoe said:


> Gawd, I see so much of this at our local hill. I laugh because I imagine when they get home they're all like "Yeah, I was out snowboarding all day. Killed it. Rode this gnarly black diamond."


in ohio....


----------



## MeanJoe

IdahoFreshies said:


> in ohio....


Haha! Yep, in Ohio! Keeping it real 300 vertical feet at a time.


----------



## snownstuff

Found a couple


----------



## chomps1211




----------



## chomps1211




----------



## mixre

^ My life......FML


----------

